# Flash game teaching kids to kill the president!



## CockroachMan (Jan 23, 2008)

from Kotaku:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The Drudge Report this morning, too busy apparently reporting on the bird flu fears of India and Hackabee's cash flow problems to do any digging, threw up a headline this morning on their site decrying the Presidential Paintball flash game we posted yesterday.
> 
> The headline: Online shooting game lets kids target presidential candidates... doesn't really paint a accurate picture of the cartoony paintball game most likely created more for readers of the Drudge Report than for the Dora set.
> 
> The link jumps you to The Smoking Gun's write up of the miniclip flash game which describes it as a highly trafficked game that "allows kids to train a rifle scope on six presidential aspirants and squeeze off a hail of shots." I guess it's important to say it's a game for kids, because, you know, adults don't play political flash games. I guess kids are the ones playing the game being created for the New York Times too.



The article: http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/years...1miniclip1.html
the "presidential murder simulator": http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/years...1miniclip5.html

After reading this.. and that Mass Effect thing.. I fell sorry for my north american gamer fellows.. I have nothing against your country or your people.. but your media is really stupid!


----------



## Mortenga (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey kids!

Go shoot the president with a paintball gun.


----------

